# Growing alfalfa seed



## mattr158 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone have no bs advice on growing alfalfa seed ? i would be very happy to get some advice on this matter


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

What in particular do you want to know?


----------



## mattr158 (Apr 3, 2013)

hhhhhheck i dont know lets start with whats it going to produce if everything else gose rite, i was around many different crops growing up and have grown lots of different stuff but i am new to the alfalfa seed thing


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mattr. This is a basic example of why we all request for every one to put location in your profile to be helpful need to know if you're in a area that alfalfa is a good idea. Martin


----------

